

360° video from the inside of a stadium demolition - andreyf
http://www.immersivemedia.com/live/stadiumlive/

======
merraksh
Nice. Did the recording get interrupted by the camera being hit by one of the
stadium's arcs?

~~~
Sukotto
You can actually see the beam incoming if you turn 90 degrees right or left
from the starting point and looking as far up as possible. It's one of those
lattice-style ones (four pipes in a cylindrical formation with diagonal pipes
holding them all together)

edit: spelling

------
microcentury
That was excellent. Had to suppress mild urge to run away.

Putting cameras in places where it's not safe to put a person seems to be a
rich field to explore.

------
bradlane
I believe this is Texas Stadium (home of the Dallas Cowboys, before they built
their new stadium next door).

Here's a youtube video showing it from the outside:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydZCjwQRuQk>

EDIT: better video

------
BrianHammond
Wow! That was really neat!

As someone who witnessed the events of 9/11 in NY from across the river in
Hoboken, NJ this was fairly terrifying too. I was not expecting to have that
association when I clicked the link!

~~~
jrockway
If this was Reddit, I would have a great reply to your comment.

~~~
sp332
Over here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/buzqt/imagine_yo...](http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/buzqt/imagine_you_are_in_an_exploding_stadium_360_video/)

------
count
I don't know if that was cooler than their Haiti thing, but it was definitely
awesome.

~~~
brown9-2
<http://www.immersivemedia.com/haiti/index.php> for anyone curious

------
podman
While from a technical standpoint I find these 360° videos really interesting
but from fromt the standpoint of a person just watching, I find them
frustrating. I feel, that no matter what way I'm facing, I'll miss out on
something happening in another direction and that I'd have to watch the video
many times in order to get the full experience. Does anyone else feel that
way?

~~~
lutorm
That's just a reflection of how the world is. There's always something behind
you.

~~~
aristus
In the real world you have stereo hearing and the ability to dart your eyes.
This video has a similar feeling to a bad dream where Bad Stuff is happening
but you can't move quickly enough.

